# Folder Screen Freezes When I Try to Edit or Create New Folders



## PCHELP123 (Jun 4, 2015)

When I create a new folder or try to edit/rename a file within a folder the pop up screen freezes. Basically, I can't even do anything with the folders I use to store files. Please help.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Are we discussing just one folder or multiple folders? Does the same thing happen when performing these actions on the desktop?

By "pop up screen", do you mean Windows Explorer?


----------



## PCHELP123 (Jun 4, 2015)

I restarted my computer and it seems to work now. :facepalm:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad to hear it was an easy fix.


----------

